# She's all done (66 Schwinn Twin)



## SchwinnSchwing (Jul 25, 2017)

The seats arrived today so I was able to finish it up. I'm happy with the outcome & it looks just as I had pictured it in my head


----------



## Aussie (Jul 25, 2017)

Let me no when your ready to sell it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 25, 2017)

Schwinng!!


----------

